# just want to introduce myself



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi!

I haven't updated this since Oct 2007. Sorry.

I have been busy on the Chat Room.

Okay, as soon as I found FF I found out I has a  on 31st Oct 2007. I was so excited. Then sadly on the 12th Dec I had a m/c . My scan on the 16th Dec confirmed this.

Now I am ttc again. Every month it gets worse that I have been unsuccessful. I have now sent my DH to have a semen test today.

I am on day 24 of my cycle. Could not get a positive ovulation on day 18. Frustrating. Had lots of sex anyway. 7 days until testing. Fingers crossed.

Keep u posted xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Blondy and welcome to Fertility Friends

Sorry to hear about your m/c    that must have been so  

Hope that your DH's SA went ok, when do you find the results out?  

It's so frustrating isn't it and very draining mentally ttc each month, hope that you get your dream come true soon.

Good luck x


----------



## zelisa (Mar 14, 2008)

Blondy

Welcome back to FF!!!

Sending   your way!

LOL Zelisaxxx


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Zelisa and Beachgirl, thank you for reading my posts  

We have a doctors appointment on the 22nd April. My DH is so nervous - poor thing. I told him not to worry too much because at least we can try and fix the problem if there is one.

My sister tried for 2 1/2 years for my niece, she was given Clomid but did not have the chance to use it because she fell pregnant! Hope I have a bit of her luck x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Blondy

Good luck for appt, keep us updated with how you get on x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome back Blondy!

Really sorry to hear about your m/c  and I wish you good luck for your appointment, sending lots of positive vibes your way      

Katie


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Congratulations Katie! Twins - beautiful. My friend is expecting twin girls in July!

(((hugs)))


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Blondy,

Just wanted to say hello again.  I am sorry to hear of your m/c  .  Good luck for test day    

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Blondy   
Glad you decided to post again, I hope to see you in chat again, and around the boards,
a m/c while TTC is so very upsetting on the one hand it offers hope, on the other it torments you 

Heres some links, to help you find your way around the message boards, be sure to check them out. I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

Pregnancy loss~
CLICK HERE

Forget me not ~ A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. 
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

oh thanks DizzySquirrel


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi blondy, sorry to hear about your mc... I wanted to wish you lots of luck this cycle, and hope your DH's SA results are positive... 
Take care 

Cx


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We had my dh results today and everything is normal with him. So it looks like it must be me!!!! At least now we can be referred but will have to wait three months to be seen.

Thought i would keep you up to date

AF is due this weekend - let's hope it doesn't though.

Fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Blondy  sadly it could still be unexplained, Ie nothing wrong with you either, 
3 months will fly by, and think of all the info and knowledge you will gain in that time, 
you will be prepared and be ready at that first appointment 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Blondy and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear what you have had a miscarriage and the appointment results were not what you wanted to hear.

Kate xx​


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh well girlies time for an uptime.

My AF was 8 days late this month. Had my hopes up - especially since my dh and i had very good test results for our initial investigations. I have phoned my doc. told him i am going through a lot at the mom with my grandfather very very ill in hospital and completing the build of our house. So he's put it down to stress.

I am starting Clomid tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Stress does play a part while TTC so try and find some time to relax/de-stress prehaps you could have a reflexology session, or indian head massage once a week 

Do Join the ladies On the Clomid board and take care

Clomid ~CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi girlies!

Just to let u know that i have started the clomid! Yikes. No side effects as such. I started them from day 3-7 So i should ovulate around day 12-17. Should i do the testing kits or just bank on bms every other day? 

Help if u know.


----------



## Blondy (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi there everyone.

Its been ages since i wrote on here. 

Its been a tough time - my grand-dad passed away after a three year battle with cancer - only 70 - too young.
Still trying for baby and thought I would be able to give him good news before he died.

Since our miscarriage at christmas my cycle's have been pretty mixed up - longest being 38 days!

Well now they are pretty much back to normal - 29 days.

The dreaded AF arrived on Monday! Been depressed this week.

Had a letter from the hospital to say I am on the fertility waiting list. 4 to 6 months!!! or pay £2600 private IVF.
I am disappointed.

Decided that this month we shall have BMS everyday from day 9 - 19. DH pretty chuffed about this. (not me!)

Please let it work.

I have tried to stop thinking about getting pregnant, trying to relax - but I can't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am obsessed! My friend had a baby girl on Sunday. I am so jealous - I was due on the 4th August this year if I hadn't miscarried.

   

Good luck to everyone who is trying. We hav to think positive.

Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

youve had a lot going on hun, be kind to yourself, BMS alt days  is enough, the waiting time will pass quickly you'll see, use the time to be get as healthy and mentally prepared as you can 
And keep posting here on FF 

~Dizzi~


----------

